# The S.E.A.S 2013 what you got thread



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok its going to happen.

Strimi and a P striata for me

So far anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

E. cyanognatus sling and E. murinus sling for me and to order for other people:

4 x albop slings
1 x pulchripes sling
2 x nhandu chromatus slings
1 x irminia sling (from poxicator)
1 x little millipede (might go back for another one)
1 x desicata (sp?) mantis

And a million GBB slings from Martin scheller


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I didnt go but did anyone see any leaf insects for sale?


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Bradley said:


> I didnt go but did anyone see any leaf insects for sale?


There where some huge leaf insects in the smaller room, didnt really see any others though.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got back with:

Theraphosa Stirmi
Brachypelma Albopilosa
Brachypelma Boehmei
Brachypelma Smithi
Acanthoscurria Geniculata
Nhandu Chromatus
Brachypelma Auratum

All for my 2013 breeding programme


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok my origional post was correct at the time but here's the complete list:

AF strimi
B vagans x 10 slings
SA N cororatovillosus
SA P strata

And some cork bark.

Anyone know who won the flat rock scorpion I donated to the reffle?


----------



## bmxben (May 23, 2010)

i got..... 
AF p.regalis
1 p.regalis sling 
1 female GBB
15 Madagascar hissing roaches
3 OBT
mm red g rosea 
3 albino africa snails
small enclosure from H.O.S
and other little bit


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Got myself lots of stuff! Was such a good show ^_^

M. Balfouri
2x p. Muticus
Female h Mac (easy to rehome!)
C. Fasciatum
P. Murinus
2x p. Irminia

Also got some mantids
S. Lineola pair
2 pairs of the shield ones (not at home, can't think of the name:blush
Also a female giant mantis (again, the name escapes me)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Had a great time here with the beautiful vivalabam! 

Picked up a chile rose, colbalt blue, an assassin bug and 3 emperor scorpions 

:2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I picked up a few bits and bobs. :2thumb:

*Slings*

Pelinobius muticus x 5
Pterinopelma sazimai x 8
Lyrognathus robustus x 6
Encyocratella olivacea x 3
Augacephalus ezendami x 2 

*Juveniles*

Brachypelma emilia x 1
Grammostola grossa x 2
Aphonopelma iodius x 2

One of the G. grossa's had recently moulted and the moult was in the tub. 
Just had a look under the 'scope . . . Female :no1:


----------



## AFCDave (Nov 8, 2012)

chalky76 said:


> Ok my origional post was correct at the time but here's the complete list:
> 
> AF strimi
> B vagans x 10 slings
> ...


I think some young couple won it towards the end.

I came home with...

x1 Acanthoscurria Geniculata sling
x1 Grammostola Pulcheripes sling

Very happy seeing I was only planning to come home with one


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> I picked up a few bits and bobs. :2thumb:
> 
> *Slings*
> 
> ...


nice one you said you were not keeping new worlds :Na_Na_Na_Na: ive a sexed pair of Grammostola grossa coming


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I really enjoyed the show,:2thumb:

I got
5x P Striata slings +HOS set up
1x P Pederseni+HOS setup
5x OBTslings + HOS setup
1x p metallica Female sub adult
2x huntmans slings
2x Psalmopoeus irminia slings

1.1 subadult pair of avic versicolor
1x large sling avic minatrix

2.2Peruphasma schultei
8x Extatosoma tiaratum

+ loads of housing, exo bark etc,


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn't get anything  was sooo tempted but my OH was with me and I was given disapproving looks aplenty. Sadly we don't have much room for any more but still had a good time. Very good turnout. Could barely get close to some of the tables, had to loop round several times to make sure we had a proper look.

At one point I was looking at the huge collection of blondi & stirmis, some pikey kid was there (trying to impress his mates, no doubt) asking the seller if he could hold one to get over his fear of spiders!? I laughed. The seller laughed. That was a fun 5 mins. 

I didn't come away totally empty handed, though. We went into Ashford town centre afterwards and found one of those cool old style sweet shops. I got some peanut butter & choc covered pretzels. Amazeballs!! I'm not allowed any more spiders but apparently, getting fat is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> I really enjoyed the show,:2thumb:
> 
> I got
> 5x P Striata slings +HOS set up
> ...


You took my advice and then some :lol2:

Good horde : victory:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

MrFerretman6 said:


> You took my advice and then some :lol2:
> 
> Good horde : victory:


Lol yep, A nice mix there, the Obt's may be going to a mate though,
the avics are great:2thumb:
cheers


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

My haul for the day consisted of:

Avic minatrix
Avic versicolor
B.smithi
SA male Aphonopelma chalcodes
SAF Aphonopelma Sp.paysoni
2 x female Aphonopelma seemanni
SAF Aphonopelma Sp.maverick
Juvie G.pulchra (thanks Chalky for it)
P.regalis
1.1 Pandinus imperator (Emperor scorpions)


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> Lol yep, A nice mix there, the Obt's may be going to a mate though,
> the avics are great:2thumb:
> cheers


How big is the pederseni?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

MrFerretman6 said:


> How big is the pederseni?


Its about the size of the largest avic I have from you, I only saw it quickly and its legged it back into the cork bark but its legs are poking out,


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

a versicolour sling
p rufilata sling 
Pandinus imperator sub adults x3 for a comunal setup
p irminia sub adult female 

dubia roaches so i can start a colony 

and few supplys 
coco fibere blocks 
rearing jars 

and would just like to say it was excellent well done to everyone who organized it 

look foward to next year :no1:


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Traded in 35 S. arndsti slings and 10 P. brachyramosa slings and returned a loan P. formosa male.

Came home with:
3 Ornithoctoninae sp. Laos
2 Encyocratella olivacea
1 Phormingochilus everetti
8 Lyrognathus lessunda
4 Haplocosmia himalayana
6 Phrynus longipes
and a free P. metallica

So not a bad afternoon really


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Michael Olsinia said:


> Traded in 35 S. arndsti slings and 10 P. brachyramosa slings and returned a loan P. formosa male.
> 
> Came home with:
> 3 Ornithoctoninae sp. Laos
> ...


very nice


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I got drunk with Martin Lees, PeterUk and lots more and the following

C sp Sulawesi black x 2
C sp Sumartran tiger x 2
E olivacea x 2 
L violaceopes x 4
AF P faciata
SAF H albostriata
SAF H livindum
T strini
SA male and female H maculata


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Embo said:


> I didn't get anything  was sooo tempted but my OH was with me and I was given disapproving looks aplenty. Sadly we don't have much room for any more but still had a good time. Very good turnout. Could barely get close to some of the tables, had to loop round several times to make sure we had a proper look.
> 
> At one point I was looking at the huge collection of blondi & stirmis, some pikey kid was there (trying to impress his mates, no doubt) asking the seller if he could hold one to get over his fear of spiders!? I laughed. The seller laughed. That was a fun 5 mins.
> 
> I didn't come away totally empty handed, though. We went into Ashford town centre afterwards and found one of those cool old style sweet shops. I got some peanut butter & choc covered pretzels. Amazeballs!! I'm not allowed any more spiders but apparently, getting fat is perfectly acceptable.


Best rant I've read...ever :2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

I am blaging a left next year if it kills me:lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> I am blaging a left next year if it kills me:lol2:


If you blag a right aswell, you will have the full set :lol:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> If you blag a right aswell, you will have the full set :lol:


 I take a full seat anyways :Na_Na_Na_Na: back on topic


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

corny girl said:


> My haul for the day consisted of:
> 
> Avic minatrix
> Avic versicolor
> ...


You like your B smithi's don't you Mel lol and I knew you'd get yourself more scorpions :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Won a E.olivacea and Cyriopagopus sp. sulawesi black in the raffle so i was very very chuffed.

I bought:
H. himalayana
2x P.chordatus slings
L.fallax sling
H.lividium sling
a slug
a millipede
some fruit beetles
3x C.humeralis
6x H.majuscula
2x Theraphosinae sp Corcovado
2x T.subcaeruleus
C.sp Sai Yok juvenile
3x O.sp blue


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

I went along. Think i got there after a lot of people had already gone. Didn't end up buying anything in the end though.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

0.0.4 Coremiocnemis tropix
0.0.5 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.0.3 Encryocratella olivacea
0.0.2 Oligoxystre diamantinensis 
0.0.3 Haplocosmia himalayana
0.0.3 Thrigmopoeus truculentus 
0.0.3 Haplopelma sp 'Bach Ma'
0.0.7 Lyrognathus robustus
0.0.3 Cyriopagopus sp 'Sumatra'
0.0.3 Ceratogyrus sanderi
0.0.1 Heterothele gabonensis 
0.0.X Grammostola pulchripes 
0.0.5 Poecilotheria subfusca 'HL'
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes 
0.1.2 Sphaerobothria hoffmanni 
0.1 Brachypelma Smithi 
0.1 Haplopelma minax 'big black/north Thailand'
0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum 

The AF Sphaerobothria hoffmanni


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

dragon's den said:


> 0.0.4 Coremiocnemis tropix
> 0.0.5 Pterinopelma sazimai
> 0.0.3 Encryocratella olivacea
> 0.0.2 Oligoxystre diamantinensis
> ...


nice list love the hoffmanni they are one of my favs the col of mine remind me of gosts ie gost carp


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Did anyone pick up one of my insect lollies or chilli pops from us at Bush Grub? 

I managed to spend a fair bit on bugs as well! 

0.0.4 phyllium gigantium - giant leaf insects
0.0.1 Chaco golden knee (won in the raffle)
1.1.0 shield mantis
0.0.6 sun beetle larvae
0.0.1 stephanorrhina Julia - jewel beetle larvae 
1.1.0 myronides Sulawesi - stunning electric blue stick insects

I think I helped to clear out arthropodia 1.5 hours before the show opened!

Was a great show but way too tempting lol


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

alfiealbino said:


> Did anyone pick up one of my insect lollies or chilli pops from us at Bush Grub?
> 
> I managed to spend a fair bit on bugs as well!
> 
> ...


Yep a bag of salt and vinegar crickets and a scorp lolly


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Slings:
Orphanceus philippinus X2 £10
Orphnacues sp Panay X2 £20

Juvi:
A. geniculata £20

Adults:
Pelinobius muticus £40
Hysterocrates gigas £15

Tiny Crix £2.50

Arboreal Housing from HoS £25
Coco Blocks X3 £3
Water Bowl x2 £3

Great Show.. ^^


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

alfiealbino said:


> Did anyone pick up one of my insect lollies or chilli pops from us at Bush Grub?
> 
> I managed to spend a fair bit on bugs as well!
> 
> ...


My son loved the lollies


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

alfiealbino said:


> Did anyone pick up one of my insect lollies or chilli pops from us at Bush Grub?
> 
> I managed to spend a fair bit on bugs as well!
> 
> ...


I bought a scorpion lolly for my son, he had a few licks but thought it would be more fun to give it to his sister when we got home..........she ate it with pride, lol.
Was a great day and lovely to see many familiar faces and new ones. :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I got a cracking adult pair of balfs from Mr Scheller, 
a pair of C fimbriatus, 
E olivacea sling,
some smithii slings (ahem!),
a trio of O auretibialis slings (I shall say here and now that not enough people keep this beautiful species).

Well done to all concerned for the organisation of the show, and big thanks! It is THE event of the year as far as I am concerned.

About the only thing it lacks is a burger van in the Car Park!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> a trio of O auretibialis slings (I shall say here and now that not enough people keep this beautiful species).


I'll second that mate, nice to see you again


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Kamike said:


> I'll second that mate, nice to see you again


Indeed. I might even join you guys for a beer next year.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I got a cracking adult pair of balfs from Mr Scheller,
> a pair of C fimbriatus,
> E olivacea sling,
> some smithii slings (ahem!),
> ...


ive got three Orinthoctonus aureotibialis coming this week of martin goss


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Indeed. I might even join you guys for a beer next year.


Good man :no1:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Pterinopelma sazimai x 5
P. subfusca Highland MM (thanks Lisa)
P. formosa MM (thanks Michael)
P. smithi (thanks Lee)
5 assassin bugs
a box of stick insects

It was good to meet some new faces and reacquaint with the old ones 

A huge list of prizes in the raffle, great to see some very delighted people. I shall be listing the raffle prizes and who donated them within this thread and on our website. Thanks to all those traders that provided them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Pterinopelma sazimai x 5
> P. subfusca Highland MM (thanks Lisa)
> P. formosa MM (thanks Michael)
> P. smithi (thanks Lee)
> ...


Was a brilliant day all around


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Was a brilliant day all around



Yep ^^^, had a wonderful day even if the journey home took forever due to the roadworks on the M25 :devil:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Yep ^^^, had a wonderful day even if the journey home took forever due to the roadworks on the M25 :devil:.


What was with the massive pot holes too lol


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

After an epic journey i made it! I had a little adventure to york the night before and ended up getting hammered with a random swedish chap in a hostel so i was a bit worse for wear - luckily so was everyone else!! 

was not able to pick up too much since space was lacking in my trunk but i got:

1x 0.0.1 p ultramarinus
2x 0.0.1 e olivacea
1x 0.1 c sp. sai yok
1x 0.1 a genic
1x 0.1 t stirmi
1x 0.0.1 c schioedtei (frm trapdoor competition) 

i really enjoyed meeting those that i caught + am going to bts this time with a bigger suitcase! : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> After an epic journey i made it! I had a little adventure to york the night before and ended up getting hammered with a random swedish chap in a hostel so i was a bit worse for wear - luckily so was everyone else!!
> 
> was not able to pick up too much since space was lacking in my trunk but i got:
> 
> ...


So glad you finally made it was lovely to finally meet ya


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

selina20 said:


> So glad you finally made it was lovely to finally meet ya


Yea was a great day out - was weird meeting you guys after speaking to you all regularly for well over a year and never actually meeting you  i bumped into phil in the car park too - was nice to see him with his clothes on XD


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

p.s your raffle prizes were awesome - way better than your slug/ ferret t*rd purchase XD


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

gambitgareth said:


> p.s your raffle prizes were awesome - way better than your slug/ ferret t*rd purchase XD


FERRET TURD??:gasp:


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought it was a brilliant show, however i was slightly let down by the selection of centipedes as only 2 tables had centipedes and even with that there was no variety. Still a very good day out though 
I came home with:
Scolopendra DeeHaani, biggest deehaani ive seem about 9inches long!
Scolopendra Alternans and a tiny little heterothelle villosella which is my first spider


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

MrFerretman6 said:


> FERRET TURD??:gasp:


yea selina picked up a random slug and her other half was bantering that it resembled ferret excrement!


----------



## tom495 (Mar 25, 2011)

Show was really good didn't go to mad this time picked up:


deroplatys truncata female x 1
Red chile rose sling x 1
Obt sling x 1
Skeleton tarantula sling x 1
Green bottle blue sling x 1

And a scolopendra hardwickei cheers oski1!!:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MrFerretman6 said:


> FERRET TURD??:gasp:





gambitgareth said:


> yea selina picked up a random slug and her other half was bantering that it resembled ferret excrement!


Leave my little slug out of it


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

gambitgareth said:


> yea selina picked up a random slug and her other half was bantering that it resembled ferret excrement!


I was waiting for the Blackadder sketch with Baldrick doing his impression of Charlie Chaplin


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

i was waiting for some model to tap selina on the shoulder asking for their brazilian back :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I was waiting for the Blackadder sketch with Baldrick doing his impression of Charlie Chaplin


You were laughing your head off when i showed it you lmao



gambitgareth said:


> i was waiting for some model to tap selina on the shoulder asking for their brazilian back :lol2:


But hes not from Brazil :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I knew a red-head with a Brazilian.

It looked like a fish finger.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

My strimi


----------

